
Hacker News is partially blocked in China now - hahahaha23
https://zh.greatfire.org/news.ycombinator.com
======
atr_gz
It's too bad, this was my go-to site if the VPN wouldn't connect.

HackerNews is read surprisingly widely here. I've met Chinese people (who work
in tech) who read it. But the strangest thing I saw was a random older
relative of my wife who linked an article that was just translations of
various HN comments.

I don't remember which post they were from. It was an AskHN - something like
"what's the worst codebase you've ever seen" or whatever. It was surreal to
see the translations linked a month after I'd read the original thread.

------
mrkstu
I wouldn't mind if it came with a concomitant lack of Chinese controlled
comment/voting cadres. While HN eventually re-scores to overcome this usually,
it often suffers from suppressed scoring of good comments during the most
active discussion periods of threads.

------
taiwanboy
This is an ominous development for Hong Kong citizens. There is talk of
martial law (and use of physical violence by the Chinese army) by this weekend
or beyond in Hong Kong. Without the timely reporting from Hong Kong citizens
to hacker news or other websites, we won’t be able to gauge the real magnitude
of destruction and oppression to our democratic Hong Kong cousins (vpn will
surely be turned off by then). And it might be tiananmen 2.0 all over again.

Our wish is with you, tiny island democratic people. The free world is on your
side. I don’t think this time we as a free world will tolerate another
tiananmen; China would face fury and economic sanctions like never before.

~~~
atr_gz
The internet isn't blocked in Hong Kong - this doesn't affect them (yet).

------
AdmiralAsshat
One too many stories about HK protests on the front page got under their skin,
it seems.

~~~
baby
What story?

------
07d046
The English version of the page might be more helpful:
[https://en.greatfire.org/news.ycombinator.com](https://en.greatfire.org/news.ycombinator.com)

These sites are also saying it's blocked:
[https://viewdns.info/chinesefirewall/?domain=news.ycombinato...](https://viewdns.info/chinesefirewall/?domain=news.ycombinator.com)
[http://www.chinafirewalltest.com/?siteurl=news.ycombinator.c...](http://www.chinafirewalltest.com/?siteurl=news.ycombinator.com)

------
yorwba
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20599249](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20599249)

------
sneak
What does “partially blocked” mean?

~~~
Canada
Systems in some places load it, while others don't.

------
hunvreus
I thought it was a fluke yesterday.

Still blocked this morning:
[http://www.chinafirewalltest.com/?siteurl=https%3A%2F%2Fnews...](http://www.chinafirewalltest.com/?siteurl=https%3A%2F%2Fnews.ycombinator.com)

------
luckydata
Sorry folks, that might have been me /s

